# 69 rear quarters?



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

does any body sell just the wheel arches? and not the full quarter. all i can find it the whole quarter. and what would a body shop want to do both rear quarters?
:willy:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

tyler t said:


> does any body sell just the wheel arches? and not the full quarter. all i can find it the whole quarter. and what would a body shop want to do both rear quarters?
> :willy:


I'm pretty sure there are patch panels available. Try "the usual suspects" (Ames, Year One, Original Parts Group, ThePartsPlaceInc.com, etc.)

I don't know what it would cost for a body shop to replace them, but since I replaced the passenger side full quarter panel on my 69 myself I can tell you first hand that it's a =TON= of work to do. If you find someone to do it 'cheap', get ready for crappy work. For someone to do it right (i.e. take the same care that you would) it's probably going to be hideously expensive.

What's wrong with yours? Where are the rust spots that need to be dealt with? Got photos?

Bear


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

i need both wheel housing pieces (inner and outer) on both sides, the part that drops from the trunk to the bottom of the quarter, and that lower piece of the quarter that goes from the wheel well to the real bumper (on both sides) and the wheel arch. some prick (pardon my language) rolled out the finders with pliers to fit bigger tires. id slap who ever did it if i could. they dont even deserve a punch


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

tyler t said:


> i need both wheel housing pieces (inner and outer) on both sides, the part that drops from the trunk to the bottom of the quarter, and that lower piece of the quarter that goes from the wheel well to the real bumper (on both sides) and the wheel arch. some prick (pardon my language) rolled out the finders with pliers to fit bigger tires. id slap who ever did it if i could. they dont even deserve a punch


Ew.... actually, except for the butcher job, they don't look that bad. I didn't see much rust - but then it's hard to tell for sure in pictures. How are the areas in the corners of the rear window opening channel? That's another common area where water collects and rusts out.

I just cruised Original Parts Group's web site (opgi.com) and they have patch panels for all the areas you mentioned. At some point it will become cheaper to just buy a whole quarter skin (or complete quarter) and just cut your own patches out of the new part, depending on how many areas on your quarter(s) need attention. You can save some money in areas that don't show (the wheel houses and the trunk inner side filler panels) by cutting and making your own patches out of plain old sheet metal. I fixed my wheel house that way.

On the passenger side of my 69, water had rusted through the corner of the rear window channel and part of the trunk filler panel, ran down and also took out the wheel opening, parts of the outer wheel house, and the bottom edge behind the wheel opening. "Forever" ago I bought the two then-available patches for the quarter and also had a section of the rear window area that I cut out of a car at a wrecking yard. That was all years before the repro full quarters came available. When I finally got restarted on the project, instead of trying to patch those 5-6 different spots I opted instead to replace the whole quarter. I'd probably make the same choice again, but man is that ever a lot of hard work. Just getting the old quarter off took a couple of weeks - I had to cut no less than 169 different spot welds, some of which were on the inside of the panel where it sits on top of the rocker, underneath the rear windows. I had to melt the lead out of the joint where the sail panel joins to the roof, then cut out spot welds there too. It took quite a bit of effort to get the new panel fit in place and aligned correctly - most of the repro's are "off" at least a little - some more than others. Start to finish, from the time I cut the first spot weld until I had the new quarter completely installed, welded, and the roof seam re-leaded was about *2-3 months*. This was with me working on it in the evenings after work and on weekends, pretty much every night. It also included time for me to research and learn what-the-heck I was doing, rework some mistakes, and ordering/receiving tools (a _pile _of spot weld cutters) because this was the very first time I ever attempted anything like this. The driver's side quarter on my car needed nothing - just fixing a few minor dings. So, if I can do it, so can you --- just be prepared for it to take a lot of time and effort.

BTW, I still have the two patches I bought. They're for the outer quarter skin - the wheel opening and the lower edge behind the wheel well. I only have for the passenger side, and they have some surface rust from sitting for 15+ years, but they're yours for the cost of packaging/shipping if you want them. Just let me know.

Bear


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

tyler t said:


> i need both wheel housing pieces (inner and outer) on both sides, the part that drops from the trunk to the bottom of the quarter, and that lower piece of the quarter that goes from the wheel well to the real bumper (on both sides) and the wheel arch. some prick (pardon my language) rolled out the finders with pliers to fit bigger tires. id slap who ever did it if i could. they dont even deserve a punch


i wouldnt replace the whole wheelhouse on that. it doesnt look that bad.i would just replace the lip. that being said its not a job for someone who doesnt have the knowledge and equipment to cut and weld a new one in. by the time you buy everything you need to do the job you may as well pay someone and save yourself a lot of work. you arent that far from these guys maybe give them a call.


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah its alot worse at the bottom where i didnt take a close picture . my dad replaced the floor pan in his f100 so i got to see some what of the process but i dont trust my self with body work  haha i am after all only 18 with no body work classes. i will take her to a body shop and see about an price. if its not in my price range i might end up doing it my self.

the bottom of the window is rusted too.. when i washed it last time i had the rear seat out and water pools on the floor pan after running down the package tray (If thats What its called) and i have a hole in my floor above the driver side body mount. idk how im going to fix that yet

thanks bear. ill let you know what i decide to do after i get an estimation on the price. any idea how i would pay for shiping tho? not to farmilar with pay pal or any non since like that hahaha. 
What did you do about the endurra bumper? mine is pretty cracked.


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*69 Convertible rear Quarters*

I am going to buy a 69 Convertible and it needs both rear quarters cut out and replaced. Not sure I want to do this now.confused


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am putting on inner and outer wheelhousings and full quarters on my 69 plus a whole lot more. Around Michigan to replace those pieces you are looking approx $850.00 and that would be just labor to install no refinishing.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I replaced both quarters and outer wheelwells on my 69. I suggest you do the whole quarter skin instead of pieces. Because there is not a nice long flat area to cut on the 68/69, bodywork will be alot harder to smooth out along one of the body lines on these quarters. It is easier to hide the seams in the door jamb and in the trunk and behind the rear bumper.


----------

